# Looking for developer to build custom ROM for the BeagleBone Black



## emergent (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,
I'm trying to find a developer that I can hire to build a custom ROM for the BeagleBone Black.

I'm using the BeagleBone Black and the LCD screen linked below. I'm looking for a ROM that will boot up the device and show a company logo. The I need it to launch a frameless browser window and automatically go to a specific website. The user should not be able to change the site it goes to, and they should not be able to zoom in or out, as the webpage fits the exact dimensions of the screen. The user should not be able to close the browser, get to the home screen, or access any other applications. The only settings the user should be able to access are the WiFi settings, which they could access by a series of screen presses, such as touching all four corners in a clockwise direction.

If anyone can let me know if this is possible, and if so, direct me to a developer that would be able to do this. Obviously I will be paying them once we agree on a quote.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

BeagleBone Black: BeagleBoard.org - BeagleBone Black
LCD Screen: 4D Systems | Turning Technology into Art


----------

